# Need Price on Privacy Fence



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Need a ballpark price to have about 80 feet of wood privacy fence installed.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

$10- $12 per ft?? Ball park with materials and time. I am intrested to see how close I am?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I just did 32 feet bought material from depot. Ran me around 250 for lumber and misc.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

No gates and no old fence to tear down. About $1100 for materials and labor for a straight forward 6' privacy fence.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I'm with Jaster on the 10-12 dollar a foot......for a ballpark price.....1000.00. Pm me if you need help or for some time saving tricks
to build one....
Fairpoint


----------

